# Frontline: Bush's War



## 275ANGER! (Mar 26, 2008)

Watched it tonight and it was pretty good IMO.  
I never understood the politics of the war and this piece shows just that... worth watching.
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/bushswar/



> From the horror of 9/11 to the invasion of Iraq; the truth about WMD to the rise of an insurgency; the scandal of Abu Ghraib to the strategy of the surge -- for seven years, FRONTLINE has revealed the defining stories of the war on terror in meticulous detail, and the political dramas that played out at the highest levels of power and influence.
> 
> Now, on the fifth anniversary of the Iraq invasion, the full saga unfolds in the two-part FRONTLINE special Bush's War. Veteran FRONTLINE producer Michael Kirk draws on one of the richest archives in broadcast journalism -- more than 40 FRONTLINE reports on Iraq and the war on terror. Combined with fresh reporting and new interviews, Bush's War will be the definitive documentary analysis of one of the most challenging periods in the nation's history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds interesting.  Did you feel it was presented in a factual vice biased manner (toward one side or the other...)?


----------



## Centermass (Mar 26, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Sounds interesting.  Did you feel it was presented in a factual vice biased manner (toward one side or the other...)?



I watched it as well. 

Frontline is on *PBS*. Even though there were some good facts presented, it had the liberal slant as the some of the lines and between em.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 26, 2008)

Centermass said:


> I watched it as well.
> 
> Frontline is on *PBS*. Even though there were some good facts presented, it had the liberal slant as the some of the lines and between em.



Thanks CM, because it was PBS I had to ask...


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 26, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Sounds interesting.  Did you feel it was presented in a factual vice biased manner (toward one side or the other...)?



I am really opened minded so to me it was a good report.  

It was a DOD vs. State Dept. controversey which made D. Rumsfield look like an arrogant ahole (he has come across that way to me anyways).  Paul Bremer.... what can I say a disappointment?  By the report you can tell our nation was not as prepared as it should have been.  Small fuckups had big repricussions.  

I was a boot on the ground that really cared less for the politics but when you hear about the stupid political agendas people put forth it got me worked up.

I just hope our nation learns from this (Iraq) and does not repeat the stupid political circus when it comes to handing somebody their ass again.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for that...no doubt some mistakes were made.  I was just curious if it was more of a negative slant...  I'll have to watch it.


----------



## car (Mar 26, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> ...which made D. Rumsfield look like an arrogant ahole



That's not news.


----------



## Sigi (Mar 28, 2008)

To me I think enough can be read between the liberal bias and obvious PBS artistic license to know this:

Bush listened to Cheney and Rumsfeld, when he had Powell and Armitage, and Tenant and Rice.

He chose the fooking idiots that are Rumsfeld and Cheney.  Don Rumsfeld is highly regarded in some circles.  I think the guy is a fooking moron.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 28, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> I just hope our nation learns from this (Iraq) and does not repeat the stupid political circus when it comes to handing somebody their ass again.



It could happen... yeah right!

I applaud you for you optimism brother.


----------

